# 28 Male Bettas In One 55 Gallon Tank



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

This blows my mind. What this woman has done is incredible. How??? She has numerous YT videos on this same tank. What is in her water? Xanax? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVECoecwHsY

*A JOURNAL HAS BEEN STARTED IN PT*. It will follow the test that I've started with male bettas in a 55g together to prove or disprove this type of community tank can exist long term without major dysfunction.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

May be she is just replacing the dead ones and keep the tank going lol.

May be having enough males in there it spread the aggression (like african cichlid tank?)

May be they are all sibling from one batch of frys?

Who knows. But if betta can be safely kept this way, pro breeder wouldn't bother with having gazillion jars


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

That is going to be a fin shredding blood bath in time.. all those males will be incredibly stressed and agitated crammed together like that. Betta splendens are "Siamese Fighting Fish", they didn't get the name 'fighting fish' on a lark-they were bred for extreme aggression and even if they are mostly bred as pets now that aggression is still there. Not not wise to keep any more than 1 male per a tank (unless divided to separate each fish). even sororities of just females tend to end messily/have to be dismantled by the owner due to aggression.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

My guess would be they're just too stressed out to fight. Sooner or later they're going to snap and then there will be dead fish everywhere.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

She sounds heavily medicated. 
Maybe she shares her meds with the fish. "1 for mommy, 1 one for mommy's happy boys"

.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Seems like living a delusion that is going to end and become a living nightmare. You can't just do a controversial themed tank and expect it to go well.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Her meds should have stated "Do not operate heavy machinery or setup aquariums while on this medication"


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I wonder if that angel in there has all of them intimidated?

Also I saw a thread a while back where everyone was discussing how big a tank was needed to house multiple males and allowing enough sightline breaks and territory options, and the general conscensus was maybe barely in a very very heavily planted 4 foot tank, but that 6 feet was alright... that they had enough water volume and space to hide in that you could keep 2... 

In this case I would expect that they're all siblings and they either have a hierarchy like discus, or shared aggression like cichlids. If you look at the channel there is another video from july of the same tank with multiple bettas in it as well (and more angels... not sure where they went) So it at least LOOKS like it's been setup that way a while...


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, that's crazy. 

They aren't siblings. They don't look anything alike, and she says she rescued them from PetCo. It sounds like she goes there and buys the ones she feels sorriest for.


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yikes! I doubt this will last long. Poor fish. And there being angels in there....


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is kind of like what you see in pet stores with other territorial fish. The stress of being shipped followed by immediate placement in a very crowded tank prevents them from behaving naturally.

My perception has always been that such a situation isn't stable and you slowly lose one fish at a time to stress (or jumping, especially jumping) over several months until suddenly there is enough room to mark territory and everything falls apart.

I may have overcrowded a tank many years ago.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Just adding...I don't think it should be an inspiration. I once put my son's female betta with my male in a ten gallon planted hoping he'd ignore her when I was newbie. But she got bit by him and died. My fault. I wouldn't want to replicate that mistake. She was so cute and special. I can't imagine making a mistake on purpose again +34 times... So heartbreaking.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Her first video of the tank is from June 2015, so it's been at least six months.

She said she started with two in the tank, and when they didn't kill each other, she added more and more as she rescued them from PetCo. 

I notice she has caves for the fish, and added more over the months. I wonder if that has something to do with it. You can see the bettas swimming into the caves sometimes. 

In the comments, there are some people who say they, too, have kept multiple male bettas in one tank. I wonder if the aggression has been bred out of them over the years. Or maybe she picks the least aggressive ones in her "rescues." The one sitting on the bottom of the tank, not the one flaring at the next cup.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I heard of a guy who kept many Paradise fish together in one tank. I thought that was impossible as well. But, hey, he did it. My guess is that in a 55g or more, the fish would rather ignore each other, because they don't want to fight. No females to fight for? ? ? So interesting.

Bump:


randym said:


> Her first video of the tank is from June 2015, so it's been at least six months.
> 
> She said she started with two in the tank, and when they didn't kill each other, she added more and more as she rescued them from PetCo.
> 
> ...


Also, she states there is only one veil tail. The rest look like halfmoons. And, I don't see any pure red ones, just red mixes (I think, it's hard to see in the vid). I've experienced the pure reds and cambodian reds, and they fight their shadows. Crowntails are also more aggressive than regular halfmoons, in my experience. I don't see those in her tank either. But again, it is hard to tell by her video. I'm dazed and confused.


----------



## QuoVadis (Feb 5, 2012)

Honestly I think her bettas look better than most the ones I see sitting bowls. I'd guess they are happier than 99% of the bettas that get sold to spend the rest of their days in a quart of ammonia filled water. I think modern betta aggression is exaggerated a bit. I had a male betta with a bunch of females in a 20g garden pond over the summer. They even bred, but a storm destroyed the bubble nest. I don't think they are much different than cichlids, if you have enough, no one will get picked on enough to get stressed/injured/killed. They may not be able to act completely "naturally" but neither is living in a tiny bowl natural, even for bettas. Almost everything about keeping fish in captivity alters some of their natural behavior, and if we say it doesn't we are kidding ourselves. How much we are willing to alter their natural environment and behavior is something each aquarist has to decide for themselves, because nothing about being kept in a glass box, learning to swim toward the giant "predator" who feeds them is natural.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> . even sororities of just females tend to end messily/have to be dismantled by the owner due to aggression.


I'm the proud owner of sorority betta tanks for years. Never had issue with approx. 10 female bettas in a 29g, along with two gourami and 5 otos. Lot's of plants, clean healthy water and good husbandry. There is fin nippage, but hierarchy is quickly determined, and then it is over in a minute. So for me, I've never lost a female betta due to aggression. But, they have to be the same size approx. Younger/smaller females I wait to grow before putting them in with the larger females, or they may starve.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

My problem isn't that she tried something and it worked... For now.

She says it's a "myth" that Betta's kept in the same tank will kill each other. 
She is Side sweeping facts and experiences where bettas have killed each other. And that is their usual interaction when placed in the same tank. 
And really if someone is constantly out to add fuel to the fire of "haters" as she says, then I very much doubt that she would update us on her mistakes and flaws with her experiment. 
Plus claiming to help the poor bettas. Now pet stores order even more when more are "saved" (unless they are stolen- but that is worse). Otherwise, it is interesting if it had lots of disclaimers of extremely risky choices. And not having a troll like air to her videos.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

So much negative criticism by people who likely haven't even tried placing betas together..... if you are A. Not an expert on fish behavior or B. Someone who has at least experimented as she has I don't think you are qualified to criticize just based on anecdotes that are older than I am. I've had several housed together, male and female. I've had 1 male to 5 female tanks and I had 6 males in a 40g breeder. I had a single loss and it was a female. 

Once in a while I'd see pecking but nothing that even comes close to some of my cichlid tanks, even my angels were more aggressive. 

And just an fyi I'm not advocating keeping multiple males in a 40g breeder just sharing my experience. If I could have it would have been much longer wider and shallow. Heavy planting helped me and I'm not too surprised to see her males thriving so well especially with a large angel to keep their attention on.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

It sounds like she posted her first video in response to a lot of vocal criticism she received on an online fish forum. That might explain the "troll like air."


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I think it is enchanting. The extremely clean water she is keeping for those fish really does help keep aggression down. I've noticed that when a tank starts to get nasty, so do the fish.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

It amazes me how quickly people will double down on dogma when faced with evidence to the contrary. I agree that the treatment of bettas in the retail market and beyond is cruel, but 'rescuing' individuals is only perpetuating the cycle of cruelty. That's the only delusional part of this woman's sordid tale.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Someone here should replicate the setup and report on the finding .... for science.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

roostertech said:


> Someone here should replicate the setup and report on the finding .... for science.


I agree. Who has the nerve to go against well founded convention?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

This is nothing new, farms raise betta in little round ponds, maybe 3 foot across. Normally so densely populated you can catch fish with your bare hands.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

I was wrong about that bettas placed in the same tank will kill each other normally. Not that bettas will never hurt or kill each other, but it is not the usual interaction as we see with fish farms.
Just wanted to correct that statement.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Sure, if you put two in a tank, they are going to do the king of the hill thing. But with plenty of space and plenty of distractions, there isn't that fixation on one enemy to the death.

Sure they are going to nip each other once in a while, and ripped fins will come and heal, but my theory is they will be just fine.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Nordic said:


> Sure, if you put two in a tank, they are going to do the king of the hill thing. But with plenty of space and plenty of distractions, there isn't that fixation on one enemy to the death.
> 
> Sure they are going to nip each other once in a while, and ripped fins will come and heal, but my theory is they will be just fine.


So...'two bettas, one cup'....Sorry, I really can't help myself. I had to say it. >


----------



## dmare (Oct 29, 2013)

I just wanted to say that a few years ago I had a seal blow out I my 55. I lost all my fish except for a school of corys. When I moved everything over to a new tank I restocked it with 3 male bettas and six females and the original 8 corys. They has tons of plants to break up the line of sight. I had a few fight and minimal torn fins for a week or two until everyone settled down and claimed their territories. Those bettas lived happily for about eight months till I had to leave town for a week due to work. While I was gone they got fungus and I lost all but one. I think it is possible to house bettas together under the right circumstances. In the wild do they just live a single betta in one pond/rice paddy - no they don't however those cups they come in cant be good for ones attitude. I would be P. Oed if I had to live in one paired with their semi aggressive behaviors. So in conclusion I believe its possible just not probable for everyone to recreate the exact conditions needed to keep multiples especially keeping individuals temperments in mind before combining.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I once was in a petstore where one of the barracks had come dislodged, dumping the bettas all in the tank at once. It wasn't pretty. One of the losers had his fins almost completely gone and was hiding in a corner, breathing heavily.

I was in another petstore where what I suspect was a bunch of siblings were occupying a tank. They were all adult, and no sign of damage.

So I think there's a little truth on both sides. The guy who used to have the article "Bettas and More" in FAMA commented once that he'd observed that a spawn with few survivors could grow to adulthood with their father present, and no aggression. If you took one of them out though, you couldn't reliably put it back in.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I still don't think people should do it, I have kept groups of females before, but they were sisters, and quite peaceful.
I think it is healthier keeping males separate, mine does fine in the community tank. Sometimes the other fish look for trouble with him, but he will give it right back.
He is going to be peeved tomorrow, as it is time to move to a new tank with the livebearer males. He is just too good a hunter to be left with fry.
My female which is twice his size, lives peacefully with 6 week old fry, in fact I think the danios in the tank are annoying her, she does a lot of hiding lately.


----------



## terran2k (Feb 24, 2009)

A family member had a couple male bettas in his fish tank, he thought they would fight, he said after the initial bouts of flaring from when they first saw each other, they became dis-interested and went about their business and never fought.
Quite interesting to see how people will defend their beliefs by attacking someone giving video proof that their belief might be wrong.

“When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.” 
― Socrates

I may give the multi-betta tank a try some time in the future.


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

I am not sure why people are so distraught at the fact there are people with oooold fashion views about the way bettas should be kept. There are obvious reasons for that. I guess it's a sensitive topic.
One if the reason I like this forum is because most ppl are pretty laid back and don't take everything seriously- even when getting trolled. I think the video was getting wayy too much credit for breaking out of the way ppl view bettas. Revolutionary! Or irresponsible? 
If the quote is about me or someone else being a loser, then yes! That is me. I lost our family betta to another betta because I read some stories where 2 bettas are bffs and thought I would be the skeptic. But turns out I am the loser. Phylis is clearly the winner in that way. And really does she really care what happened with our bettas? No, every man for himself. I have a weird sense of humor and come across rude cuz I don't put winky faces, and what not. But the issue is not black and white, though it is for some of us... Just felt like it was getting too out of hand. With the accusations. I think we can all agree bettas are awesome and really smart. Or I hope.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I find it so improbable that male bettas can live successfully together. The video of her tank is mesmerizing. My bet is this: she keeps buying bettas and replaces those that get killed or die from stress. Over time, a clan is formed of less aggressive, more compatible fish. This makes more sense to me, than anything else. I cannot believe that every single male betta she has ever added just 'got along fine' with all the others, and there were no deaths due to stress and fighting. But, maybe I'm wrong, and the angelfish is the commander over the jailhouse. They are more worried about the angelfish than each other. OR...she added them all at once, like 10 or more of them, that she saved from the store, and that led to less aggression. ....Or, she is a very very lucky lady with worldly good karma. I'm willing to guarantee that if any of us tried this, it would lead to fights and death in the tank. Anyone willing to try?

P.S. Or...she lives in New Jersey. I swear the water in NJ is jacked up with something. I lived there and always felt on top of the world when I drank the water. I know it sounds strange, but no stranger than her Betta tank!


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

Aquarium license revoked.


----------



## terror lover 11 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well, I guess they'll is betta off without her! Getting serious, she really needs to get new info. Also, she's both uninformed and lucky! Now for memes...


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

I go back to what someone else posted... has anyone here actually put multiple male bettas together in a single tank? I know it's complete dogma that they will in fact destroy each other, but until this video I've never even seen it done. Just acceptance of the statement as truth.

However, even just watching her video for the 5 or 6 minutes it runs you barely see any attack stuff going and definitely not much more than you see in typical cichlid tanks.

Maybe the long run over breeding program of Bettas for quick sale and death market has lead to a generally much more mundane population of bettas?


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Gavin Citrus said:


> Maybe the long run over breeding program of Bettas for quick sale and death market has lead to a generally much more mundane population of bettas?


I think that is quite possible. They used to be bred for fierceness. Now they are being bred for looks.

In the wild, they don't kill each other. They spar until one backs off. Heck, even in the fish fighting ring, they don't fight to the death. They fight until one retreats.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

*I Did It*

So yesterday I bought 5 male bettas and put them in my 55g. Very interesting so far. At the very beginning, when they were put in the tank, two went to a corner and started fighting. Rolling together type fighting, and I thought the worst. But after about 1 min. of fighting for the corner of the tank, one retreated. That was that. The others, as you will see in the video I am currently saving and will upload shortly, have had minor chases, but no more 'rolling together' fighting. It has been almost 24 hours. They seem to know they don't have to fight since they are no longer in a small space. I do have parameters in this test:
*This tank also has 6 rummy nose tetras and three cory's. I figured the tetras would be a nuisance like the angelfish is in the original posted video. Keeps the Bettas' minds on something besides each other.
1. 55 Gallon Tanks
2. Only halfmoons
3. Only small (maybe up to approx. 4 months old?)
4. Only pastel colors (No Blue or red predominant)
5. Lots of hidey holes and floating plants on surface
6. Super clean water (I could probably drink it! :{)
7. 78-80 Degree F
8. Watching almost constantly (except when sleeping and all lights out)
9. Net STanding By to pull fish out if necessary and two 10 gallon medical/triage tanks ready (along with bowls if I have to separate all 5 fish. 
10. Friends willing to take the fish and give them a good home if it all doesn't work out.
11. Bottle of gin. :wink2:
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQaj5WkvtLk


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I floated a piece of coir on the surface. I'm using the betta logs to hold it up so it doesn't sink over time so much. On top I have grasses, creeping jenny, water lettuce, crypts, anubia, and a parlor palm that may take hold. I guarantee the bettas will be up on top of it by then end of the night! Neat, Huh? :laugh2:


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Very cool. Keep us updated!

That certainly looks like a better home for bettas than the usual jar or bowl.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

AWolf said:


> So yesterday I bought 5 male bettas and put them in my 55g. Very interesting so far. At the very beginning, when they were put in the tank, two went to a corner and started fighting. Rolling together type fighting, and I thought the worst. But after about 1 min. of fighting for the corner of the tank, one retreated. That was that. The others, as you will see in the video I am currently saving and will upload shortly, have had minor chases, but no more 'rolling together' fighting. It has been almost 24 hours. They seem to know they don't have to fight since they are no longer in a small space. I do have parameters in this test:
> *This tank also has 6 rummy nose tetras and three cory's. I figured the tetras would be a nuisance like the angelfish is in the original posted video. Keeps the Bettas' minds on something besides each other.
> 1. 55 Gallon Tanks
> 2. Only halfmoons
> ...


Make this a journal! I would move out of this thread and have a dedicated tank journal for it, this is very interesting!


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

If you watched the entire video, there were two angels. Hope they don't pair up...


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

TINNGG said:


> If you watched the entire video, there were two angels. Hope they don't pair up...


Yea, that looked bad. She said in one video that she was not happy with them in the tank. I bet she gets rid of them. I doubt she will let anything happen to her babies!

Bump:


sohankpatel said:


> Make this a journal! I would move out of this thread and have a dedicated tank journal for it, this is very interesting!


Good idea. I will do that. Thanks!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

d33pVI said:


> It amazes me how quickly people will double down on dogma when faced with evidence to the contrary. I agree that the treatment of bettas in the retail market and beyond is cruel, but 'rescuing' individuals is only perpetuating the cycle of cruelty. That's the only delusional part of this woman's sordid tale.


That and, I've just got the most beautiful tank imaginable to look at:hihi: 
although i suppose it's a matter of taste. 
water is clean fish look happy enough


----------



## Navyblue (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know why folks resort to personal attack in forum like this, because she did something you couldn't? Ignorance and arrogance is a potent mix.

I know someone who has multiple tanks. All of them filled to the brim with betta he bred. There are so many in there I don't think it is possible to dip your hand in there and not touch any. However some of the bettas are isolated, I didn't ask why though. May be some are more aggressive then the others, or may be he just wants to keep the prettier ones.

If you have ever went betta shopping, you would put one betta beside the other to see how they look like when they flare. But if you notice, not all bettas are as enthusiastic in flaring, some couldn't even be bothered. So this really doesn't surprise me, bettas are no longer bred for their aggressiveness. In fact you can argue that less aggressive betta are paired and bred more easily and thus making them more readily available.

But nope, I am still not putting betta in community tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Those that couldn't be bothered, I've always treated with suspicion. As in, are they sick? Never really thought about different fishonalities but I guess I should have.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

AWolf said:


> So yesterday I bought 5 male bettas and put them in my 55g. Very interesting so far. At the very beginning, when they were put in the tank, two went to a corner and started fighting. Rolling together type fighting, and I thought the worst. But after about 1 min. of fighting for the corner of the tank, one retreated. That was that. The others, as you will see in the video I am currently saving and will upload shortly, have had minor chases, but no more 'rolling together' fighting. It has been almost 24 hours. They seem to know they don't have to fight since they are no longer in a small space. I do have parameters in this test:
> *This tank also has 6 rummy nose tetras and three cory's. I figured the tetras would be a nuisance like the angelfish is in the original posted video. Keeps the Bettas' minds on something besides each other.
> 1. 55 Gallon Tanks
> 2. Only halfmoons
> ...


Definitely make this a journal! Call it betta frat house.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, it can be realy hard breeding a pair of aggressive bettas. I wonder though, how the tank dynamics would change if they get broody. 
Maybe there will just be one or two alpha males and the rest would keep a low profile.

One comment.
Bettas should only be filmed to bossanova music! And maybe the cha cha


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Nordic said:


> Yes, it can be realy hard breeding a pair of aggressive bettas. I wonder though, how the tank dynamics would change if they get broody.
> Maybe there will just be one or two alpha males and the rest would keep a low profile.
> 
> One comment.
> Bettas should only be filmed to bossanova music! And maybe the cha cha


Naw...soon I'll have them on island time groovin' to some Reggae, mon.0


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

roostertech said:


> Definitely make this a journal! Call it betta frat house.


She did start a journal:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/989209-many-male-bettas-55-gallon-tank.html


----------



## funkhouse (Jan 1, 2017)

How come all these videos aren't available anymore. I really wanted to see the 55 gallon full of bettas! I'd like to try it myself and wanted a lil reassurance. Thanks!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I think the reason the video's aren't available anymore is because they were simply a pre-curser to massive blood shed. It only works when nobody blinks. Once somebody blinks, everybody dies. Pretty sure the OP finally realized that.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

funkhouse said:


> How come all these videos aren't available anymore. I really wanted to see the 55 gallon full of bettas! I'd like to try it myself and wanted a lil reassurance. Thanks!



Rather don't!


----------

